# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  قاعة افراح ملكيةحلم كل عروس

## البحار العاشق

[frame="10 80"]قاعة افراح ملكية في غاية السحر والجمال حلم كل عروس 
اليكم البوم صور لقاعة افراح ملكية في غاية الروعة والجمال ،تحلم فيها كل فتاة على وشك الزواج ، حيث تتمنى بان تكون حفلة زفافها في قاعة افراح لم يكن لها مثيل .. وها هي قاعة الافراح المثلى حيث التنسيق المذهل للاضواء والازهار والجو باكمله .














[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

رائع يا عمرو .. تسلم ايدك بجد .. جميلة ..


بارك الله فيك .

----------


## البحار العاشق

ربنا يخليك 
شكراً على ردك الجميل
ومرورك الرائع

----------


## boukybouky

إستخدام الورود و الإضاءة فعلاً رائعة

و تنسيقها و الورود التي في الماء بجانب المبني

ما شاء الله عقبال افراح الجميع

كل الشكر لك البحار العاشق

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## البحار العاشق

> إستخدام الورود و الإضاءة فعلاً رائعة
> 
> و تنسيقها و الورود التي في الماء بجانب المبني
> 
> ما شاء الله عقبال افراح الجميع
> 
> كل الشكر لك البحار العاشق
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


شكرا على مرورك الرائع
وتعليقك الاروع
دمت بكل الود فى رعايه الله

----------


## klupatra

*الكوشه شكلها راااااااااااااااااااائع

جميييييييييييييله جداااااااااااااااااااا

   *

----------


## florensa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ماشاءالله ولا قوة الا بالله 

هيا فعلا اكيد حلم كل بنت لانها جميلة فعلا ورقيقة جدا

تسلم ايدك عمرو

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## getar_1122

loooooooool

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل يا عمرو فعلا
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## misrint

للإيجار للحفلات والأفراح وحفلات الزفاف فيلا فاخرة بحديقتان ومسرح و شاطىء خاص تتكون من 2 شاليه منفصلة لإقامة ألعروسان لقضاء شهر العسل بعد الزفاف تقع مباشرة على شاطىء البحر بفايد- الاسماعيليةحيث إن مدينة فايد عبارة عن قطعة من الجنة ، تلك المدينة الجميلة حيث الشواطئ الرائعة المحاطة بمساحات واسعة من حدائق المانجو المثمرة وأيضا الطقس الرائع صيفا وشتاءَ والهواء النقى الخالى تماما من الغبار والأتربة وفرة هائلة من الأكسجين الذى تشعر به بمجرد دخولك حدود ألمدينة ويشعر الشخص براحة كبيرة فى التنفس ونشاط فى جميع أجزاء الجسم نتيجة تنظيم عملية تبادل الأكسجين بوفرة فى الدم. ولو أن أى شخص مصاب بحساسية فى الصدر وسعال وكحة فإن تلك الحساسية والسعال سوف يختفيان تماما بمجرد وصولك إلى فايد الجميلة سياحيا لا تفوتكم زيارتها صيفا للإستمتاع بهواءها العليل وأيضا للإستمتاع بشتاءها الدافئ الجميل هناك فى حضن الجنة الخضراء على شواطئ البحيرات المرة ، هذا السحر المذهل الذى لا تستطيع أى منطقة سياحية أخرى أن تضاهيه حيث طبيعة الله الساحرةألتى تبعد عن القاهرة فقط 100كم أى ساعة وربع بالسيارة ويمكن لأى أسرة أن تذهب وتقضي اليوم كاملا وتعود للبيت فى آخر اليوم وبتكلفة تكاد لا تذكر فهى مصيف ومشتى وأكسجين مجانى للأغنياء والبسطاء على حد سواء يطل المبنى على حديقة خاصة يوجد حراسة 24 المبنى يقع على البحر مباشرة للخصوصية ألعائلية المبنى فى قلب مدينة فايد بجانب فندق وشاطىء ألقوات ألمسلحة (موقع متميز جدا) للاستعلام والمعاينة
: اتصل محمدTEL: + 0112801151       e-mail: misrint@gmail.com
http://www.egy-travel.net

----------


## misrint

للإيجار [SIZE="6"]للحفلات والأفراح وحفلات الزفاف فيلا فاخرة بحديقتان ومسرح و شاطىء خاص تتكون من 2 شاليه منفصلة لإقامة ألعروسان لقضاء شهر العسل بعد الزفاف تقع مباشرة على شاطىء البحر بفايد- الاسماعيليةحيث إن مدينة فايد عبارة عن قطعة من الجنة ، تلك المدينة الجميلة حيث الشواطئ الرائعة المحاطة بمساحات واسعة من حدائق المانجو المثمرة وأيضا الطقس الرائع صيفا وشتاءَ والهواء النقى الخالى تماما من الغبار والأتربة وفرة هائلة من الأكسجين الذى تشعر به بمجرد دخولك حدود ألمدينة ويشعر الشخص براحة كبيرة فى التنفس ونشاط فى جميع أجزاء الجسم نتيجة تنظيم عملية تبادل الأكسجين بوفرة فى الدم. ولو أن أى شخص مصاب بحساسية فى الصدر وسعال وكحة فإن تلك الحساسية والسعال سوف يختفيان تماما بمجرد وصولك إلى فايد الجميلة سياحيا لا تفوتكم زيارتها صيفا للإستمتاع بهواءها العليل وأيضا للإستمتاع بشتاءها الدافئ الجميل هناك فى حضن الجنة الخضراء على شواطئ البحيرات المرة ، هذا السحر المذهل الذى لا تستطيع أى منطقة سياحية أخرى أن تضاهيه حيث طبيعة الله الساحرةألتى تبعد عن القاهرة فقط 100كم أى ساعة وربع بالسيارة ويمكن لأى أسرة أن تذهب وتقضي اليوم كاملا وتعود للبيت فى آخر اليوم وبتكلفة تكاد لا تذكر فهى مصيف ومشتى وأكسجين مجانى للأغنياء والبسطاء على حد سواء يطل المبنى على حديقة خاصة يوجد حراسة 24 المبنى يقع على البحر مباشرة للخصوصية ألعائلية المبنى فى قلب مدينة فايد بجانب فندق وشاطىء ألقوات ألمسلحة (موقع متميز جدا) للاستعلام والمعاينة
: اتصل محمدTEL: + 0112801151       e-mail: misrint@gmail.com[url]http://www.egy-travel.net

----------


## misrint

للإيجار للحفلات والأفراح وحفلات الزفاف فيلا فاخرة بحديقتان ومسرح و شاطىء خاص تتكون من 2 شاليه منفصلة لإقامة ألعروسان لقضاء شهر العسل بعد الزفاف تقع مباشرة على شاطىء البحر بفايد- الاسماعيليةحيث إن مدينة فايد عبارة عن قطعة من الجنة ، تلك المدينة الجميلة حيث الشواطئ الرائعة المحاطة بمساحات واسعة من حدائق المانجو المثمرة وأيضا الطقس الرائع صيفا وشتاءَ والهواء النقى الخالى تماما من الغبار والأتربة وفرة هائلة من الأكسجين الذى تشعر به بمجرد دخولك حدود ألمدينة ويشعر الشخص براحة كبيرة فى التنفس ونشاط فى جميع أجزاء الجسم نتيجة تنظيم عملية تبادل الأكسجين بوفرة فى الدم. ولو أن أى شخص مصاب بحساسية فى الصدر وسعال وكحة فإن تلك الحساسية والسعال سوف يختفيان تماما بمجرد وصولك إلى فايد الجميلة سياحيا لا تفوتكم زيارتها صيفا للإستمتاع بهواءها العليل وأيضا للإستمتاع بشتاءها الدافئ الجميل هناك فى حضن الجنة الخضراء على شواطئ البحيرات المرة ، هذا السحر المذهل الذى لا تستطيع أى منطقة سياحية أخرى أن تضاهيه حيث طبيعة الله الساحرةألتى تبعد عن القاهرة فقط 100كم أى ساعة وربع بالسيارة ويمكن لأى أسرة أن تذهب وتقضي اليوم كاملا وتعود للبيت فى آخر اليوم وبتكلفة تكاد لا تذكر فهى مصيف ومشتى وأكسجين مجانى للأغنياء والبسطاء على حد سواء يطل المبنى على حديقة خاصة يوجد حراسة 24 المبنى يقع على البحر مباشرة للخصوصية ألعائلية المبنى فى قلب مدينة فايد بجانب فندق وشاطىء ألقوات ألمسلحة (موقع متميز جدا) للاستعلام والمعاينة
: اتصل محمدTEL: + 0112801151       e-mail: misrint@gmail.com
http://www.egy-travel.net

----------

